
Why I Use Heroku - seancork
http://seanoneill.me/why-i-picked-heroku/
======
dsy_oi
Heroku has really become a defacto standard in PaaS space. If you want to
reduce the cost and have better control over your infra, there are several
options available like Empire[1] and Datacol[2].

We (datacol.io) provide Heroku-like infrastructure in your cloud account
(AWS/GCP). It's a modern Paas build around containers and kubernetes.

[1]:
[https://github.com/remind101/empire](https://github.com/remind101/empire)
[2]: [https://www.datacol.io/](https://www.datacol.io/)

